# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Είδη ιθαγενών της Ελλάδος και της Ευρώπης >  Spinus atrata (Μαύρο λούγαρο)

## nikoslarisa

Γεια σας!Υπαρχει κάποιο ατομο που να εχει ασχοληθεί με τα ατρατα? διαχείριση, εκτροφή? θερμοκρασια-υγρασία?

----------


## smokie

Απίθανο να βρεις στην Ελλάδα (μακάρι αλλά δεν..) απο εξωτερικό και τιμές απο 150 και άνω , είναι παρά πολύ όμορφο αλλά απο φωνή Siskin ....

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_siskin

https://www.xeno-canto.org/species/Spinus-atrata

----------


## nikoslarisa

Σταματη ευχαριστω για το μυνημα σου.απο εξω θα παρω,για αυτό θελω να δω αν γνωριζει καποιος καποια πληροφορία.150 το ένα πουλι?

----------


## smokie

> Σταματη ευχαριστω για το μυνημα σου.απο εξω θα παρω,για αυτό θελω να δω αν γνωριζει καποιος καποια πληροφορία.150 το ένα πουλι?


Νίκο είναι και πολύ ακριβά και δεν ξέρεις σε τι κατάσταση θα σου έρθουν , θα σου πρότεινα να μιλήσεις αν σε ενδιαφέρει πραγματικά με κάποιο Σύλλογο απο Ελλάδα μήπως και μπορέσουν να σε βοηθήσουν ....

Παρε μια ιδέα ....
******

----------


## jk21

Σταματη εσβησα το συνδεσμο γιατι ειναι απο πετ σοπ 

Εκει υπηρχε αγγελια καρδερινας atrata  στα 155 δολλαρια ( το βαζω για να υπαρχει ετσι κι αλλιως η πληροφορια 

*BLACK SISKIN*
$154.99



Στην Ελλαδα καποιον ειχα δει οτι πρεπει να ειχε τετοια πουλακια αλλα δεν θυμαμαι ποιον .. 

Ειναι πολυ πιο ακριβα εδω .Νομιζω ειχα ακουσει τιμη (μου γυαλισε ως Αεκτζης που ειμαι λογω των χρωματων της ) και μου επεσε το σαγονι  ... Κατω απο 500 ευρω αλλα θυμαμαι πρεπει να τα πλησιαζε

----------


## smokie

Ο Γρηγόρης είχε παλιά αλλά όχι τα black , εκτός αν ξέρεις κάποιον άλλο . Εντυπωσιακά πουλιά !

----------


## nikoslarisa

Σταματη εχω την ακρη για να παρω από εξω.απλα ηθελα να δω αν εκτρέφει  καποιος εδώ ελλαδα ώστε να δω την διαχείριση τους..μου εχουν πει για ζευγαρι από 200 ως 500 ευρω...ισως παίζει ρολο κ η ποιοτητα....δεν γνωριζω..

----------


## smokie

> Σταματη εχω την ακρη για να παρω από εξω.απλα ηθελα να δω αν εκτρέφει  καποιος εδώ ελλαδα ώστε να δω την διαχείριση τους..μου εχουν πει για ζευγαρι από 200 ως 500 ευρω...ισως παίζει ρολο κ η ποιοτητα....δεν γνωριζω..


Νίκο με το καλό τότε .... θα περάσω απο Λάρισα να τα κάνεις παρουσίαση (επειδη δεν μπορώ να τα αγοράσω σαν πουλιά πουλα μου τα αυγά τους χαχαχαχα) !!!!!

----------


## nikoslarisa

κατσε να δω εγω αυγα πρωτα..η μαλλον να βρω πουλια να παρω!!!!χαχαχααχαχ...εχω ακουσει πριν χρονια ότι στην ελλαδα δεν μπορουν ευκολα να ζήσουν,εχουν θεμα σοβαρο με υγρασία.πριν λιγο μίλησα με φιλο βελγο που εχει κ κανει εκτροφη(τοσο καιρο νόμιζα ότι ειχε μονο καρδερίνες),η απάντηση του ηταν ότι τα εχει εξω μαζι με τις καρδερίνες major,τις θεωρει ποιο ανθεκτικές από τις καρδερίνες(ήξερα το αντίθετο,η μαλλον άκουγα το αντίθετο),τιμη του 300-400 ζευγαρι...

----------


## jk21

Για atrata εννοω Σταματη . Οχι καπου αλλου ειχα ακουσει αλλα εχω κολλησει ... δεν θυμαμαι

δε νομιζω να εχουν θεμα με υγρασια ... στις περιγραφες του ειδους εχω δει αναφορες για τροπικο περιβαλλον

----------

